# Essential Show Doe Feed



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

So the local feed store I buy from is putting in an order soon and while searching through products they can order from their supplier I can across Essentials Show Doe feed. And from digging around a bit on it I learned it's basically a show feed specifically formulated for does. I guess I wanted to possibly go ahead and try it for my three boer breeder show does this year. But before spending the money wanted to ask for reviews on the feed and possible pictures of the results


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't tried the feed. Good luck with showing!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

We have a lady that has purchased several does from us that swera by it!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This? http://www.essentialshowfeeds.com/show_doe_16-6

This one shows the analysis and ingredients: http://www.qcsupply.com/essential-s...productfeeds&gclid=CKWBl-SbtMoCFVCQHwodzt8Kgw

I'm not crazy about the Animal Fat ingredient or having a coccidiastat in it, but the chelated minerals are good!


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for finding that for me and yes that is the feed I am talking about, didn't see the animal fat content in it, luckily it's just for my does and not my wethers. Even then I might shy away from it, I can get nearly the same percentages with my regular sweet feed, corn and a little bit of Cargill Milk Plus pellets.


----------

